# Advantages/Disadvantages of Skiing by Yourself



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 7, 2009)

I much perfer skiing with others, but sometimes I like going it alone for part of the day.

*Advantage*

I like to take pics and post them on SKIADK. I have to be alone for that. I like to take my time and get the shots I want without feeling pressure to move along.

*Disadvantage*

I like to have someone to talk to


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll respond later, but I just want to say you've been throwing down the gauntlet lately with great topics HPD.  One after another after another.  Good stuff


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantage - You can ski what you want to ski as fast or as slow as you want to.

Disadvantage - I end up skiing too fast, and wear myself out by 2 o'clock!
                      Can't explore or ski glades as much.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 7, 2009)

advantage being that you call all the shots as far as trails, lunch, speed, etc.

disadvantage for me is that i ski so much more conservatively.  I guess this doesnt really apply for me when i ski at sundown, which i have no problem doing alone, but the terrain isnt exactly gonna set your hair on fire.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 7, 2009)

I like skiing alone 1st thing in the am and at the end of the day.  I get to get out when I want get as many runs in as possible with good conditions.  Nice way to wak up. nice way to wind down.

no morning di advantage.  afternoon I have to be careful not to take many woods runs without a buddy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantages...no competition for freshies..as I hate skiing with others on Pow days...no waiting as most can't keep up with me....no compromise..I can ski whatever I want...I can have liftride conversations with random people.  

Disadvantages..I don't think I push myself as much when I ski alone..I often ski longer sessions with others..times I would ordinarily go home..I stay longer to keep a friend company..If I get involved in an epic chase with ski patrollers..no witnesses..


----------



## Madroch (Aug 7, 2009)

+1 on the more conservative as a disadvantage.  I tend to avoid the off the beaten path routes when alone, particularly when snow conditions are sketchy or when I don't know the area real well (I'm not talking BC here, just the inbounds stuff like trees and trails that get very little use).  If I do ski less populated stuff, I do it much slower-- there is always that little voice asking how long would I sit here with a broken leg before someone found me?

Advantages- in addition to terrain, speed, lunch choice-- some moments/views are meant to be appreciated in silence and get spoiled by conversations.... anything that distracts me from hearing the sound of snow falling, for example.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2009)

With the exception of maybe one or two runs, I don't like skiing alone. I much prefer to share the experience.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantage: Own pace, own lines....

Disadvantage: It's fun for a run or two...then what? 

If you have to ski solo because someone bailed that's one thing. But if I had a choice, I'd certainly rather ski with someone.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 7, 2009)

advantage...you pick the pace and the runs...no waiting for the rest of the group, no debating the merits of one run over another

disadvantages - not a good way to explore new terrain or even ski your favorite off the map tree runs...you can get stuck riding the lits with some prize wing nuts...sometimes the singles line is longer than the quads...but probably the biggest disadvantage is when skiing among a group of skiers with similar abilities, at least in my experience, everyone tends to rise to the occasion and you've also got the benefit and pleasure of watching how someone else interprets the way down the mountain...you might find a new line, a new hit, etc.  

I worked in a shop in CO in 96/97 and there was a posse of five of us who always had a blast skiing together...we all liked to ski hard and fast and when we got together we seemed to elevate each other's game...some of the other folks in the shop wouldn't go out with us in a group because they felt it was always a big race or competition...that wasn't the case at all, none of us were competing with each other or trying to race to the bottom, we just fed off of each other's passion...it was a zen like pack mentality on powder days...that, to me, is the best part of skiing in a group.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2009)

*Advantages*

Silence! I get so little of it at home
I only get skiing zen when skiing alone
I can choose which trails I want to ski without feeling bad for holding anyone back
I can take as much time as I want, again, without feeling like I'm holding anyone back

*Disadvantages*

I don't really push myself when skiing alone--I advance more when skiing with others
Sometimes it's nice to have somebody to talk to who is an adult
I have to ride the lift with strangers


----------



## bigbog (Aug 7, 2009)

*Advantage:*
Ditto...you can ski anything, anyway you'd like to without anyone being in the way...or without getting mowed over;-)

*Disadvantage:
*You have only yourself to talk to...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantage being calling you own shots, as others have mentioned. Plus when it's not very busy, riding the chair by yourself through snow covered wooded areas can be extremely peaceful and relaxing.

Disadvantage: I won't go into trees by myself, though pretty much anything else is fair game. Shooting the stuff with buddies is always a good time, and to paraphrase Mosley in one of the WM films, it's always fun to watch your buddy bite it (assuming it's not one of those scary ones, of course.) I have to push myself to keep up with some of the people I've started skiing with at Killington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2009)

I like skiing trees by myself..with a partner it's so easy to get split up..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantage: My desire is all that matters.

Disadvange: I will never have the pleasure of sharing a lift ride with Carrie.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Disadvange: I will never have the pleasure of sharing a lift ride with Carrie.


Come on down to Sundown and I'll share a lift ride with you any time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2009)

Advantages:

In some ways a lot more peaceful.  Without sounding too much like a hippie :lol:, I get a little more in touch with my soul of skiing when I'm by myself.  

Getting pick whatever trail and go at whatever pace I want is nice too.

Disadvantages:

I really enjoy skiing with people who are better than me to push myself in both the pace I am skiing as well as the terrain.  I'm not going to hike the Chin alone (anymore, used to often ten years ago) but if a friend says lets do it, game on.

I also really enjoy skiing with people who aren't as aggressive a skier as I and just being outdoors and having fun with friends.  Typically on days skiing with such types of skiers, I'll get to enjoy a bit of solo skiing in there as well, sometimes just for half a run here or there when there's an expert pitch that ends up at the same place as a cruiser a friend might wish to take.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Come on down to Sundown and I'll share a lift ride with you any time.


Accepted


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2009)

Advantage:

Opportunities to meet new friends on the chair
Opportunities to work on personal skills without distraction
Can come and go when I want to without input from others
I can eat when/what I want without input from others

Disadvantage:

When skiing with the right people I'm inspired to amp up my skiing and push myself.
In my area, the vertical is small(400 ish) so we tend to be social skiers.  There's always a party at the base of Buck and lots of fun to keep things interesting.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 8, 2009)

Advantage: skiing terrain you like at your own pace and free to repeat same runs over and over again; work on technical aspects of your game; peace and quiet more conducive for deep thoughts.

Disadvantage: no one to take "action shots;" no one to bail you out in case of trouble.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Advantages:
- I can ski what I want (except for things I won't ski alone -- see disadvantages)
- I can take breaks when I want to (e.g., not feel guilty about having to stop for a bathroom break) or not take breaks when I don't want to 
- I can ski at the pace I want to

Disadvantages:
- Lonely on the lifts
- Not as fun on the trails, at least when the others are at the same level and have the same interests in trails
- While I probably do a lot more tree skiing than I should alone, there is some limit to my willingness to explore alone that is below my willingness to explore when with others
- Like having someone push me to ski better


----------



## tcharron (Aug 8, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I much perfer skiing with others, but sometimes I like going it alone for part of the day.
> 
> *Advantage*



  With the family, alone ski time is like a godsend.  



highpeaksdrifter said:


> *Disadvantage*
> 
> I like to have someone to talk to



We're not sure what you mean, we never have an issue with that..

But another disadvantage is, when skiing alone, you look awefully creepy being alone in the bar having a beer at lunch..


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2009)

Others have wrapped up the most prevalent points. For myself, I would echo the distinction between enjoying skiing with others versus calling all your own shots.

One step further in a disadvantage for skiing with others is that it is easy to get sucked into stuff that you might otherwise not consider for the sake of keeping up with the group. No one wants to be the fuddy duddy of the group saying "I don't think this is a good idea, I am going to pass." So it is important to be in the "right" group.

I am much more inclined to go solo when conditions are at their best and I have an agenda. Which is a bummer because I would rather enjoy my agenda with others. But that goes back to finding the right group. Skiing is always best when you have a small group of like minded skiers that share the ability to do what everyone in the group wants to do. If you deviate from the formula, usually someone ends up in the wrong spot or wanting to be in other spots.

All that said, all things being equal, I would rather ski with others than without whenever possible and would really like to change my majority of days from solo to group if possible. Though I won't sacrifice fun and conditions to do so.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2009)

tcharron said:


> But another disadvantage is, when skiing alone, you look awefully creepy being alone in the bar having a beer at lunch..



that's not creepy unless it's AndyZee


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> One step further in a disadvantage for skiing with others is that it is easy to get sucked into stuff that you might otherwise not consider for the sake of keeping up with the group. No one wants to be the fuddy duddy of the group saying "I don't think this is a good idea, I am going to pass." So it is important to be in the "right" group.


Flip side being if the group is just the right amount ahead of you skill wise and gets you to do stuff you have the ability to do but would otherwise chicken out on. I was with a group that was launching some of the big jumps at Killington last year. I had tried one once earlier in the year but speed checked way too much and ended up shorting bad. That time, almost didn't do it but said what the heck, and launched it. Did fine.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 10, 2009)

Advantage:   As others have already said you can ski whatever you want, don't have to wait for others, ski faster and get more runs in.

Disadvantage:  Long lift rides by yourself; you should always go in trees with a partner (I've gone in alone on occasion) because if something happens they can get help;  I tend not to push myself to try more challenging stuff when skiing alone.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 10, 2009)

advantage: in my case, since i've been skiing w/ the same group for nearly 25 yrs and we're all pretty much the same skill level, i don't necessarily find myself challenged by them. there are times when i do want to slow it down to work on technique etc. also when i find a run i like, particularly a good bump run, i'm fine with doing it multiple times. generally we don't do that in my regular ski group as the emphasis is on skiing as much of the mtn as possible. 

disadvantage: it's great sharing the mtn experience with good friends, talking about the runs etc.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Advantages: I get up when I want in the morning, leave when I want in the afternoon, ski as many or as few runs as I am in the mood for, and I always get to pick the trail. Not to mention (and this is tough to verbalize), there is a certain peace and serenity being out in nature alone. Plenty of time to think.

Disadvantages: As many have mentioned, skiing with somebody pushes my limits, and causes me to ski harder and try things I might not try on my own. The biggest disadvantage would be the overall experience. It is fun to have someone to ride up with, talk to on the lifts, take more breaks, drink more beer. The day becomes more of an event, as opposed to a mission.

Bottom line, I love skiing alone and I love skiing with people. If I am on the mountain and skiing, I am happy!


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2009)

Advantage - if the day is a beauty, it's all your fault.
Disadvantage  If the day is a bust, it's all your fault!


----------



## billski (Aug 11, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> ...sometimes the singles line is longer than the quads...


  Where do you ski?  Most days in Northern VT our group goes in the single line to get more runs in.  Singles line is great way to meet some cool folks, a few odd ducks, and a few pimply jerks...  :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Where do you ski?  Most days in Northern VT our group goes in the single line to get more runs in.  Singles line is great way to meet some cool folks, a few odd ducks, and a few pimply jerks...  :dunce:



times 2..singles line at the forerunner quad is like a box of chocolates..you never know what your gonna get


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 13, 2009)

billski said:


> Where do you ski?  Most days in Northern VT our group goes in the single line to get more runs in.  Singles line is great way to meet some cool folks, a few odd ducks, and a few pimply jerks...  :dunce:



Singles line is usually quicker and often mandatory for me, as I often ski alone. However, I have noticed in recent years at Sunday River, the singles line sometimes being HUGE, and much longer than the rest of the line. I think more and more groups are realizing that hitting the singles line is quicker, at least in theory, and the result can be huge lines.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to ski solo 99% of the time, then I met my wife.  I actually do still ski alone at Camelback where I know the mountain blindfolded.  At larger resorts though If alone, I tend to at my age, shy away from things I used to just dive down.  Ex. Back in the day I skied Steeple Chase at Aspen Highlands alone and I would never go down it today alone.    Fortunately for me my son at age 13 is quite an accomplished skier/racer and accompanies me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

about half the time i ski alone -- its fine except now after this heart attack thing i doubt very much that i will ever ski alone again for obvious reasons .

skiing with my buds  i have 5 regulars all the same ability and zest for the sport is as good as it gets . Skiing with the sons and grandboyz -- ditto they are all very good skiers now . Skiing withthe entire family is really 2 days in one  ( gentle cruising on easier blues followed by rippin wid da boyz )


----------



## billski (Aug 13, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Singles line is usually quicker and often mandatory for me, as I often ski alone. However, I have noticed in recent years at Sunday River, the singles line sometimes being HUGE, and much longer than the rest of the line. I think more and more groups are realizing that hitting the singles line is quicker, at least in theory, and the result can be huge lines.


 
It really depends how the lifties manage the situation.  At some resorts, the liftie will take a group of singles to make one chair occassionally, or sometimes take two.  That's being a little bit creative.

Longer doesn't always map directly to slower.  I've seen some singles lines longer than the rest of the mass, but I still get on a chair faster than those ahead of me in the doubles+ lines.

In general, I move around from lift to lift, depending on the time of day, that usually helps a lot.


----------

